# Stills from CIC



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Our amazing photographer, Paul Barrie took hundreds of great shots of the show. Here are a few.

Tommyknockers doing AC DC









Tommyknockers doing Supertramp









Dave doing Led Zep









Me with Superman looking over my shoulder (must be Deep Purple)


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Geph doing Elvis









Me and BJ doing AC DC









This is "musician for sale" doing The Band









Jessica doing Grace Slick


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Us doing the Beatles


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Looks like a very well done production Milkman. I bet the slides really added to the atmosphere for the audience.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Tarl said:


> Looks like a very well done production Milkman. I bet the slides really added to the atmosphere for the audience.


Thanks Tarl.

I think the projection element was VERY effective. I and my partner in the show videotaped narratives which were projected between each performance segment. It was weird seeing my giant head (holy ego batman) speaking to the audience and hearing the big audio. I dialed in a little sub woofer on the voice to make it sound bigger.

It really did work. I'm pretty happy about the whole thing.

A couple of examples of the narratives
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9moW_qD0yiY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GdkTN0KKOm8


----------

